# veiled chameleon



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Im currently getting my set up sorted for my chameleon due to arrive soon.Im wondering weither a live plant called schefflera compacta-gold capella is safe for him?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Plants dangerous for herps:
Air plant
Amanita
Amaryllis
American yew
Andromeda
Arum lily
Australian flame tree
Autumn crocus
Avocado
Azalea
Balsam pear
Baneberry
Bird of paradise
Bishop's weed
Black laurel
Black locust
Bloodroot
Bluebonnet
Blue-green algae
Boxwood
Bracken fern
Broad beans
Broomcorn grass
Buckeye
Buckthorn
Bulb flowers
Burdock
Buttercup
Cacao
Caladium
Calla lily
Camel bush
Candelabra tree
Cardinal
Castor bean
Chalice vine
Cherry tree
Chinaberry tree
Christmas candle
Clematis
Cocklebur
Coffee
Coffee bean
Coral plant
Coriander
Corncockle
Cotton bush
Coyotillo
Cowslip
Crown of thorns
Cutleaf
Daffodil
Daphne
Datura
Deadly amanita
Death camus
Delphinium
Devil's ivy
Dieffenbachia
Dutchman's breeches
EggplantElderberry
Elephant's ear
English ivy
English yew
Ergot
Eucalyptus
Euonymus
False hellebore
False henbane
Felt plant
Firethorn
Flame tree
Four O'Clock
Foxglove
Ghostweed
Glottidium
Golden chain
Ground cherry
Heliotrope
Hemlock
Henbane
Holly
Honeysuckle
Horse bean
Horse chestnut
Horsetail reed
Hyacinth
Hydrangea
Indian licorice
Indian turnip
Inkberry
Iris
Jack-in-the-pulpit
Jasmine
Java bean
Jerusalem cherry
Jimsonweed
Johnson grass
Juniper
Kentucky coffee tree
Lantana
Larkspur
Laurel
Leucotho
Lily-of-the-valley
Lima bean
Lobelia
Locoweed
Lords and ladies
Lupine
Malanga
Mandrake
Marijuana
Maternity plant
Mayapple
Meadow saffron
Mescal bean
Mexican breadfruit
Mexican poppy
Milk vetch
MilkweedMistletoe
Mock orange
Monkshood
Moonseed
Morning glory
Mountain laurel
Mushrooms
Narcissus
Navy bean
Nettles
Nightshades
Oak
Oleander
Panda plant
Parsley
Peires
Pencil tree
Periwinkle
Philodendrons
Pigweed
Pikeweed
Poinciana
Poinsettia
Poison ivy
Poison oak
Pokeweed
Potato
Precatory
Privet
Pyracantha
Rain tree
Ranunculus
Rape
Rattlebox
Rattlebush
Red maple
Rhododendrons
Rhubarb
Rosary peas
Sandbox tree
Scarlet runner
Skunk cabbage
Snowdrop
Snow on the mountain
Sorghum grass
Sorrel
Spindle tree
Spurges
Sudan grass
Sweet pea
Tansy ragwort
Thornapple
Tobacco
Vetch
Virginia bower
Virginia creeper
Wattle
White cedar
Wisteria
Yam bean
Yews
Yellow jasmine


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

The choice of plants to put into a chameleons cage must be done wisely. Not just any plant will work. Several imortant factors must be 
considered. First does the species of chameleon you own or plan to own eat any vegetation. For example sometimes Panther chameleons 
will eat some flowers or some leaves, even though most literature on panther chameleons tends not to mention that some will eat 
vegetation. Also Veiled chameleons will eat just about any plant you put in front of them. Aside from the species that eat vegetation I have 
seen on several occasions accidental ingestion of plant matter. While watching one of my Jackson's eat I saw the lizard shoot at a silkworm 
grab it but the silkworm did not let go of the leaf and the leaf the silkworm was on came with the silkworm into the lizards mouth and he 
chomped down on it. So only non toxic plants should be used with chameleons. Also the plants should provide a good drip water area. Most 
chameleons like to lick water off of leaves so the plants you choose should reflect this. Another important consideration is can the 
chameleon move about the plant. Will the plant hold up the lizards weight or will it fall over or break. The plant you choose should be 
sturdy. Also can the plant handle whatever temperature the cage is at and can it handle lots of watering from drippers if that is what you 
use. Captive chameleons require live plants for their enclosures. Plants provide areas to climb, clean the air, provide hiding places, and are 
used to drink water from the leaves. Additionally the plants help reduce stress on the chameleon by providing it with a closer to realistic 
environment. Also overall it makes the cage much more pleasing to the eye. 

Here are a few that I like to use. Dwarf Bannana Tree, Thornless citrus trees, hibiscus, ginger, pothos, and brocolli in my veileds cages. 
Plants will grow too large for the cage sometimes, but all you have to do is selectivly trim them to fit the cage. You can get into Bonsaii with 
your plants if you want to. Despite what most people think Bonsaii is not just for trees it can be done with any plant. 
For using ginger I normally go to the grocery store and buy fresh ginger root then plant 2 to 3 inches deep in one of the plants already in 
the cage. In about a two weeks the plant should start to grow. POTHOS-pothos although technically non toxic they do contain noticable 
levels of oxalate crystals. These crystals cause pain when eaten and it is debatable if they should be used with omnivourous species. Many 
breeders use pothos with no problem, I use it and have no problem. HIBISCUS- I advise using large hibiscus plants, they are nutritous if 
eaten and are a great plant overall.
Make sure the plant is pesticide free. Ask the nursery if they use pesticides. Do not take chances even miniscule pesticide ingestion will 
result in death. Wash the new plants in the shower with a soapy washrag thoroughly. I advise washing because it gets off pesticide and also 
small insects and their eggs. 

I quick note on using ficus trees. Ficus trees are non toxic and readily available. The only problem is that the leaves and stems of the plant 
have a large amount of milky sap in them. I once had a chameleon that got some sap in his eye from a ficus tree and it resulted in eye 
problems and helped lead to an infection, so I have sworn off from ever using ficus again. Also the sap and the leaves irratate my skin and 
give some people a rash. 

Abelia 
African Daisy 
Sweet Alysum 
Chamomile 
Arbutus 
Asperagus Fern 
Aster
Baby's Tears 
Bird's Nest Fern
Boston Fern
Bottle Bush 
Bouganville
Bridal Veil 
Bromeliads
Camellia
Coleus-this plant is midly toxic, it is ok for most chameleons but if you have one that likes to eat plants like a Veiled do not use this plant. 
Corn Plant
Corn flower-also known as bachelors buttons
Croton
Draceana
Emerald Ripple
Eugenia
Fuschia
Geranium
Hen and CHicks Succulent
Hibiscus-my favorite choice
Hoya
Iceplant
Japanese aralia
Impatients
Jade Plant
Jasmine
Lavender
Marigold
Monkey Plant
Mother of Pearl
Natal Plum
Painted nettle
Palms
Pampas Grass
Parlor Palm
Peperomia
Phoenix
Piggyback Plant
Pilea
Pink Polka Dot Plant
Ponytail Plant
Purple Velvet
Spider Plant
Staghorn Fern
Swedish Ivy
Tree Mallow
Umbrella Plant
Velvet Plant
Wandering Jew
Warneckii
Wax Plant
ZEbra plant
zinnias 


Simply put if a plant is not on this list or one of the plants previously discussed then assume it is toxic until you can prove otherwise. For 
example even the common tomato is toxic. The fruit are not toxic but the plants leaves and stem are toxic. So in choosing plants be 
thorough it might just save your chameleons life.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

was this any help?


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi habu cheers for that interesting read the schefflera is apparantly an umbrella plant so i see that is on the second list and presume it is ok.I didnt realise that about ficus luckily i havent brought one of those.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i've used ficus many times in the past with veileds... with no problem... it's one of those things that can possibly cause a problem... mine loved eating the leaves. i bred them many, many times..... mine were robust veileds.


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

I do have a ficus in the house already ficus benjamina thought it may be pushing it with wife to use it.So got this schefflera instead (umbrella plant)Theres so much conflicting info from caresheet to caresheet it gets confusing which obviously isnt good putting our reps at risk.Ill stick with schefflera as its safe.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i highly recommend pothos for your chameleon.... they do so well in a cage... veileds love 'em!


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ill have a look for a pothos at weekend cheers for all that info,much appreciated


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

de nada!: victory:


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

just gotta say great post habu!im moving my cham to a flexi with more real plants soon and needed this info!!!

***STICKY ON REPTILE SAFE PLANTS*****:lol2:


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

fake plants do just as good though surely and then you dnt have the worry of all the leaf stuff and toxic stuff?


----------



## Johnnyp (Feb 19, 2008)

:crazy: Ive been through so many safe plant lists. One issue ive found is lack of investigation, and lack of REAL names.

For example i cant find anything about the plants im using being toxic, but i cant find them on safe plant lists, not by their latin name. So im left looking at a huge list which means nothing unless i find some reference each ones latin name.

This would be a good community project, finding latin names, common names, regional names and its toxicity etc.

For now im hoping that the info i have is correct. Although for mosses and alpine plants at the bottom of the viv i find it very unlikely that any issues would arise. my tiny pygmies would have to chew on the things for days to ingest any.


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

> fake plants do just as good though surely and then you dnt have the worry of all the leaf stuff and toxic stuff?


Good quality fake plants *look* the part, but thats about it. Using live plants will help boost and regulate humidity levels (even when using an open flex type enclosure) and they also provide an additional food source for your livefood (crickets and locusts etc) and also potentially the chameleon itself. Its also worth noting that the more potential food you have in your enclosure for your livefood, the less chance there will be of them attacking your chameleon!!

I once saw a signature tag-line on a forum which read "plastic plants for plastic reptiles" and I think that sums it up pretty well.

cheers

Stuart


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Johnnyp said:


> :crazy: Ive been through so many safe plant lists. One issue ive found is lack of investigation, and lack of REAL names.
> 
> For example i cant find anything about the plants im using being toxic, but i cant find them on safe plant lists, not by their latin name. So im left looking at a huge list which means nothing unless i find some reference each ones latin name.
> 
> ...


1. Major Toxicity: These plants may cause serious illness or death. If ingested, immediately call the Poison Control Center or your doctor. 
Minor Toxicity: Ingestion of these plants may cause minor illnesses such as vomiting or diarrhea. If ingested, call the Poison Control Center 
or your doctor. 
2. Oxalates: The juice or sap of these plants contains oxalate crystals. These needle-shaped crystals can irritate the skin, mouth, tongue, and 
throat, resulting in throat swelling, breathing difficulties, burning pain, and stomach upset. Call the Poison Control Center or your doctor if 
any of these symptoms appear following ingestion of plants. 
3. Dermatitis: The juice, sap, or thorns of these plants may cause a skin rash or irritation. Wash the affected area of skin with soap and water 
as soon as possible after contact. The rashes may be very serious and painful. Call the Poison Control Center or your doctor if symptoms 
appear following contact with the plants. 
4. Animal toxicity: Pets, especially cats and dogs, frequently ingest plants. If a plant is known to be hazardous to humans, it will probably be 
toxic for animals as well. 

Common Name Scientific Name Toxicity Class 
Balsam fir Abies balsamea 4 
Jequirity bean Abrus precatorius 1 
Rosary bean Abrus precatorius 1 
Rosary pea Abrus precatorius 1 
Chenille plant Acalypha spp. 2,4 
Copperleaf Acalypha spp. 2,4 
Firetail Acalypha spp. 2,4 
Maple Acer spp. 4 
Achillea Achillea millefolium 2,4 
Yarrow Achillea millefolium 2,4 
Bushman's poison Acokanthera spp. 1 
Wintersweet Acokanthera spp. 1 
Aconite Aconitum spp. 1 
Monkshood Aconitum spp. 1 
Buckeye Aesculus spp. 2 
California buckeye Aesculus spp. 2 
Horsechestnut Aesculus spp. 2 
African lily Agapanthus spp. 2,4 
Agapanthus Agapanthus spp. 2,4 
Lily-of-the-Nile Agapanthus spp. 2,4 
Agave Agave spp. 2,3,4 
Century plant Agave spp. 2,3,4 
Aglaonema Aglaonema spp. 3,4 
Chinese evergreen Aglaonema spp. 3,4 
Ailanthus Ailanthus altissima 2,4 
Tree-of-heaven Ailanthus altissima 2,4 
Hollyhock Alcea rosea 4 
Allium Allium spp. 2 
Wild onion Allium spp. 2 
Alder Alnus spp. 4 
Alocasia Alocasia spp. 3,4 
Elephant's ear Alocasia spp. 3,4 
Alstroemeria Alstroemeria spp. 2,4 
Peruvian lily Alstroemeria spp. 2,4 
Love-lies-bleeding Amaranthus caudatus 1 
Tassel flower Amaranthus caudatus 1 
Amaryllis Amaryllis belladonna 2,4 
Belladonna lily Amaryllis belladonna 2,4 
Naked lady Amaryllis belladonna 2,4 
Bishop's weed Ammi majus 4 
False Queen Anne's lace Ammi majus 4 
Scarlet pimpernel Anagallis arvensis 2,4 
Pineapple Ananas comosus 4 
Anemone Anemone spp. 2,4 
Pasque flower Anemone spp. 2,4 
Windflower Anemone spp. 2,4 
Anthurium Anthurium spp. 3,4 
Columbine Aquilegia spp. 2 
Indian turnip Arisaema triphyllum 3,4 
Jack-in-the-pulpit Arisaema triphyllum 3,4 
Sagebrush Artemisia spp. 4 
Wormwood Artemisia spp. 4 
Arum Arum spp. 3,4 
Black calla Arum spp. 3,4 
Italian arum Arum spp. 3,4 
Butterfly weed Asclepias spp. 2,4 
Milkweed Asclepias spp. 2,4 
Garden asparagus Asparagus officinalis 4 
Sprenger asparagus Asparagus densiflorus 4 
Aster Aster spp. 4 
Belladonna Atropa belladonna 1 
Deadly nightshade Atropa belladonna 1 
Japanese aucuba Aucuba japonica 2 
Begonia Begonia spp. (some spp.) 2,3 
English daisy Bellis perennis 4 
Barberry Berberis spp. 2,4 
Birch tree Betula spp. 2,4 
Bougainvillea (thorns) Bougainvillea spp. 4 
Bottle tree Brachychiton populneus 4 
Angel's trumpet Brugmansia spp. 1 
Jimson weed Brugmansia spp. 1 
Boxwood Buxus sempervirens 2,4 
Cactus (thorns and sap) Cactus spp. 4 
Bird-of-paradise shrub Caesalpina gilliesii 2 
Poinciana Caesalpina gilliesii 2 
Caladium Caladium bicolor 3,4 
Heather Calluna vulgaris 1 
Marsh marigold Caltha palustris 2 
Trumpet creeper Campsis radicans 4 
Trumpet vine Campsis radicans 4 
Natal plum Carissa macrocarpa 2 
Fishtail palm Caryota spp. 3,4 
Bittersweet Celastrus scandens 2 
Cestrum Cestrum spp. 1 
Jessamine Cestrum spp. 1 
Night-blooming jessamine Cestrum spp. 1 
Chamomile Chamaemelum nobile 4 
Chrysanthemum Chrysanthemum spp. 2,4 
Daisy Chrysanthemum spp. 2,4 
Marguerite daisy Chrysanthemum spp. 2,4 
Shasta daisy Chrysanthemum maximum 2,4 
Water hemlock Cicuta spp. 1 
Camphor tree Cinnamomum camphora 2 
Grape ivy Cissus rhombifolia 4 
Clematis Clematis spp. 2,4 
Clivia Clivia spp. 2,4 
****** lily Clivia spp. 2,4 
Croton Codiaeum variegatum 2,4 
Coffee plant Coffea arabica 2 
Autumn crocus Colchicum autumnale 1,4 
Meadow saffron Colchicum autumnale 1,4 
Elephant's ear Colocasia spp. 3,4 
Taro Colocasia esculenta 3,4 
Poison hemlock Conium maculatum 1 
Lily-of-the-valley Convallaria majalis 1,4 
Dogwood Cornus spp. 4 
Pampas grass Cortaderia selloana 1 
New Zealand laurel Corynocarpus laevigata 2 
Smoke bush Cotinus coggygria 4 
Cotoneaster Cotoneaster spp. 2 
Jade plant Crassula argentea 2,4 
Crinum lily Crinum spp. 2,4 
False heather Cuphea hyssopifolia 4 
Sago palm Cycas revoluta 2 
Cyclamen Cyclamen spp. 2,4 
Bermudagrass Cynodon dactylon 4 
Umbrella plant Cyperus alternifolius 2 
Lady slipper orchid Cypripedium spp. 4 
Broom Cytisus spp. 2 
Scotch broom Cytisus spp. 2 
Daphne Daphne spp. 1 
Queen Anne's lace Daucus carota 4 
Delphinium Delphinium spp. 1 
Larkspur Delphinium spp. 1 
Chrysanthemum Dendranthema spp. 2,4 
Daisy Dendranthema spp. 2,4 
Marguerite daisy Dendranthema spp. 2,4 
Carnation Dianthus caryophyllus 2,4 
Pink Dianthus spp. 2,4 
Sweet William Dianthus barbatus 2,4 
Bleeding heart Dicentra spp. 4 
Dichondra Dichondra micrantha 4 
Dieffenbachia Dieffenbachia spp. 3 
Dumb cane Dieffenbachia spp. 3 
Foxglove Digitalis purpurea 1 
Echium Echium vulgare 1,4 
Fleabane Erigeron spp. 4 
Pothos Epipremnum aureum 3,4 
Loquat (seeds) Eriobotrya japonica 1 
Coral tree Erythrina spp. 1 
******** Eucalyptus spp. 2,4 
Eucalyptus Eucalyptus spp. 2,4 
Burning bush Euonymus spp. 2 
Euonymus Euonymus spp. 2 
Crown of thorns Euphorbia spp. 2,4 
Euphorbia Euphorbia spp. 2,4 
Gopher plant Euphorbia spp. 2,4 
Pencil tree Euphorbia spp. 2,4 
Poinsettia Euphorbia spp. 2,4 
Snow-on-the-mountain Euphorbia spp. 2,4 
Fescue (grass) Festuca spp. 4 
Fig Ficus carica 4 
Weeping fig Ficus spp. 4 
Fiddle-leaf fig Ficus lyrata and Ficus spp. 4 
Rubber plant Ficus elastica 4 
Ash Fraxinus spp. 4 
Checkered lily Fritillaria meleagris 1 
Snakeshead Fritillaria meleagris 1 
Blanket flower Gaillardia spp. 4 
Snowdrop Galanthus spp. 2,4 
Carolina jessamine Gelsemium sempervirens 1,4 
Ginkgo Ginkgo biloba 4 
Maidenhair tree Ginkgo biloba 4 
Gladiolus Gladiolus spp. 2,4 
Creeping Charlie Glechoma hederacea 2 
Ground ivy Glechoma hederacea 2 
Climbing lily Gloriosa spp. 1 
Glory lily Gloriosa spp. 1 
Grevillea Grevillea spp. 4 
Silk oak Grevillea spp. 4 
Baby's breath Gypsophila paniculata 4 
Blood lily Haemanthus spp. 2,4 
English ivy; Ivy Hedera spp. 2,4 
Heliotrope Heliotropum arborescens 1 
Christmas rose Helleborus spp. 1,4 
Hellebore Helleborus spp. 1,4 
Lenten rose Helleborus spp. 1,4 
Toyon Heteromeles arbutifolia 1 
Amaryllis Hippeastrum spp. 2 
Hyacinth Hyacinthus orientalis 2,4 
Hydrangea Hydrangea spp. 1,4 
Spider lily Hymenocallis spp. 2,4 
Black henbane Hyoscyamus niger 1 
Deadly nightshade Hyoscyamus niger 1 
St. Johnswort Hypericum calycinum 1,4 
Evergreen candytuft Iberis sempervirens 4 
Holly (berries) Ilex spp. 2 
Morning glory (seeds) Ipomoea spp. 1 
Dutch iris Iris spp. 2,4 
Iris Iris spp. 2,4 
Coral plant Jatropha spp. 2,4 
Jatropha Jatropha spp. 2,4 
Walnut Juglans spp. 4 
Juniper Juniperus spp. 2 
Mountain laurel Kalmia latifolia 2 
Goldenchain tree Laburnum anagyroides 2 
Laburnum Laburnum anagyroides 2 
Lantana Lantana camara 1 
Sweet pea (seeds) Lathyrus odoratus 2 
Snowflake Leucojum spp. 2,4 
Ligustrum Ligustrum spp. 2,4 
Privet Ligustrum spp. 2,4 
Lily Lilium spp. (some spp.) 2,4 
Flax Linum usitatissimum 4 
Cardinal flower Lobelia spp. 1,4 
Lobelia Lobelia spp. 1,4 
Lupine Lupinus spp. 1 
Tomato (non-fruit parts) Lycopersicon esculentum 1,4 
Spider lily Lycoris spp. 2 
Apple (seeds) Malus spp. 1 
Crabapple (seeds) Malus spp. 1 
Cajeput tree Melaleuca quinquenervia 4 
Chinaberry Melia azedarach 1 
Honey bush Melianthus spp. 1 
Four-o'clock Mirabilis jalapa 2,4 
Split-leaf philodendron Monstera deliciosa 3,4 
Myoporum Myoporum laetum 1 
African boxwood Myrsine africana 2 
Myrtle Myrtus communis 2 
Daffodil (bulb) Narcissus spp. 2,4 
Jonquil (bulb) Narcissus spp. 2,4 
Narcissus (bulb) Narcissus spp. 2,4 
Guernsey lily Nerine spp. 2,4 
Nerine Nerine spp. 2,4 
Oleander Nerium oleander 1,4 
Flowering tobacco Nicotiana glauca 1 
Tree tobacco Nicotiana glauca 1 
Love-in-a-mist Nigella damascena 2 
Ornithogalum Ornithogalum spp. 1 
Pregnant onion Ornithogalum spp. 1 
Star-of-Bethelehem Ornithogalum spp. 1 
Poppy Papaver spp. 2,4 
Iceland poppy Papaver nudicaule 3,4 
Boston ivy Parthenocissus spp. 3,4 
Virginia creeper Parthenocissus spp. 3,4 
Desert bluebells Phacelia spp. 4 
Heart leaf Philodendron spp. 3,4 
Philodendron Philodendron spp. 3,4 
Mistletoe Phoradendron spp. 2,4 
Chinese lantern Physalis spp. 1 
Groundcherry Physalis spp. 1 
Pokeweed Phytolacca americana 2 
Japanese pieris Pieris japonica 1 
Pittosporum Pittosporum spp. 1 
Cape plumbago Plumbago auriculata 4 
Frangipani Plumeria rubra 4 
Plumeria Plumeria rubra 4


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Yew pine Podocarpus macrophyllus 2 
May apple Podophyllum peltatum 1 
Tuberose Polianthes tuberosa 2 
Ming aralia Polyscias spp. 2,4 
Primrose Primula spp. 4 
Primula Primula spp. 4 
Almond (seeds) Prunus spp. 1 
Apricot (seeds) Prunus spp. 1 
Black cherry (seeds) Prunus spp. 1 
Cherry (seeds) Prunus spp. 1 
Nectarine (seeds) Prunus spp. 1 
Peach (seeds) Prunus spp. 1 
Plum (seeds) Prunus spp. 1 
Carolina laurel cherry Prunus caroliniana 1 
Laurel cherry Prunus caroliniana 1 
English laurel Prunus laurocerasus 1 
Chokecherry Prunus virginiana 1 
Firethorn Pyracantha spp. 2,4 
Pyracantha Pyracantha spp. 2,4 
Pear (seeds) Pyrus spp. 1 
Oak tree (acorns) Quercus spp. 2,4 
Buttercup Ranunculus spp. 2,4 
Ranunculus Ranunculus spp. 2,4 
Buckthorn Rhamnus spp. 2,4 
Coffeeberry Rhamnus spp. 2,4 
Rhubarb (leaves) Rheum rhabarbarum 3 
Azalea Rhododendron spp. 1 
Rhododendron Rhododendron spp. 1 
Moses-in-the-cradle Rhoeo spathacea 4 
Castor bean Ricinus communis 1 
Black locust (seeds) Robinia pseudoacacia 1 
Rue Ruta graveolens 4 
Elderberry (ripe fruit is nontoxic) Sambucus spp. 1 
Snake plant Sansevieria spp. 2,4 
Chinese tallow tree Sapium sebiferum 4 
Schefflera Schefflera actinophylla 2,4 
Umbrella tree Schefflera actinophylla 2,4 
California pepper tree Schinus molle 4 
Brazilian pepper tree Schinus terebinthifolius 2,4 
Peruvian scilla Scilla spp. 1 
Squill Scilla spp. 1 
Cineraria Senecio hybridus 2,4 
Dusty miller Senecio spp. (some spp.) 2,4 
String of beads Senecio spp. (some spp.) 2,4 
Coast redwood Sequoia sempervirens 2,4 
Nightshade, Black or Deadly Solanum spp. 1 
Jerusalem cherry Solanum pseudocapsicum 1 
Potato plant (green parts) Solanum tuberosum 1 
Spathiphyllum Spathiphyllum spp. 3,4 
Coralberry Symphoricarpos spp. 2 
Indian currant Symphoricarpos spp. 2 
Snowberry Symphoricarpos spp. 2 
Arrowhead plant Syngonium podophyllum 3 
Nephthytis Syngonium podophyllum 3 
Marigold Tagetes spp. 4 
Tansy Tanacetum spp. 4 
Yew, English (seeds) Taxus baccata 1 
Yew, Japanese (seeds) Taxus spp. 1 
Yellow oleander Thevetia peruviana 1,4 
Arborvitae Thuja spp. 2,4 
Poison oak Toxicodendron diversilobum 4 
Wandering jew Tradescantia spp. 4 
Tulip (bulb) Tulipa spp. 2,4 
Elm tree Ulmus spp. 4 
California bay Umbellularia californica 4 
California laurel Umbellularia californica 4 
Stinging nettles Urtica spp. 4 
Skunk cabbage Veratrum spp. 2 
Myrtle Vinca spp. 1 
Periwinkle Vinca spp. 1 
Vinca Vinca spp. 1 
Pansy (seeds) Viola spp. 2 
Violet (seeds) Viola spp. 2 
European mistletoe Viscum album 1 
Wisteria Wisteria spp. 2 
Elephant's ear Xanthosoma spp. 3,4 
Calla lily Zantedeschia aethiopica 3,4 
Death camas Zigadenus spp. 1


----------

